# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор по Су-15ТМ

## Д.Срибный

185 фотографий, включая кабину:
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...15tm/index.htm

----------


## Котков Андрей

Как всегда здорово, дай бог здоровья автору обснять все возможные машины с "посиделками" как обязательным атрибутом "пленэра".

----------


## Jean-Philippe

185 Su-15 TM pictures! Thank you Dmitri  :D

----------


## timsz

Это Сушка, которая на ФАЛТе стоит?

----------


## sss

Поскольку благодарность выражена Анатолию Хохлову, то происхождение совершенно очевидно - разумеется, это ФАЛТ :)

Кстати, у меня есть несколько других фото этой же машины, и, кстати, ее серийный номер 0315304 - то есть это один из самых ранних Су-15ТМ - установка встроенной пушки показывает, что это одна из предсерийных машин.

С большой вероятностью удастся (снова благодаря А.Хохлову) изучить его формуляр и восстановить судьбу...

----------


## timsz

> Поскольку благодарность выражена Анатолию Хохлову, то происхождение совершенно очевидно - разумеется, это ФАЛТ :)


Столько воды утекло... Тогда был еще Макаренко. :)

А ведь там еще что-то стояло. ;)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А ведь там еще что-то стояло. ;)


Там стояло МиГ-23С и Ми-2. Оба аппарата отсняты ифотографии выложены на том же сайте :-)

----------


## timsz

> Там стояло МиГ-23С и Ми-2. Оба аппарата отсняты ифотографии выложены на том же сайте :-)


И вправду... Не признал сразу.  :oops:

----------

